# Best under 10HP 2-stroke Outboard ever made?



## WaltonsMountain (Aug 21, 2009)

Very subjective question. I'd like everyone to chime in and give an opinion.

What is the best under 10HP small outboard short shaft ever made from both a dependability and replacement parts still are available standpoint. This includes strong aftermarket support for parts.

Before you give an opinion, let's give a couple of variables:

1. 2 stroke
2. short shaft
3. Under 70 lbs


----------



## huntinfool (Aug 21, 2009)

There are several that work great and start on the first pull. (I own several) but as far as replacement parts...you got me. I've had luck just searching part numbers on the net. I think I might watch this thread and see if there are other suggestions on where to get parts.


----------



## CarlF (Aug 21, 2009)

That is easy:
Late '80s-90s Johnson/Evinrude 9.9s.

And the Yamaha and Nissan/Tohatsu 9 hp models in those same years are outstanding as far as quality. Don't know about parts though.


----------



## huntinfool (Aug 21, 2009)

Yamaha parts are fairly simple to locate.

Evinrude/Johnson parts are pretty easy to find too, if you know where to look. Luckily we have a marine store near us that we do business with and they can find or get just about anything.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 21, 2009)

1969 3.5hp johnson. parts? if you find them they are new old parts. but its been the best motor ive ever been around. starts first pull nomatter how long its sat, runs like a top

:mrgreen: 

were you wanting somthing more current? :wink:


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 21, 2009)

If I had to go for the one BEST outboard made, it would have to be the Johnson 3, just for inexpensiveness, relability, and longevity, as well as weight. The Johnson/Evinrude 4.5/4 deluxe (same motor, different years), is probably the second best motor EVER made. And, both these are not just my personal picks, but the results from MANY others I know that are very familiar with outboards.

However, you really can't beat any of the Johnson/Evinrude 2 stroke 2 cyl motors, dating waaayy back. They are built like tanks. They will run all day, every day, never break down, and last a lifetime.


----------



## grizzly (Aug 21, 2009)

i've had great luck with parts availability (for the very few i've needed), and great running and starting performance from my 7.5 hp 1980 evinrude, and it's the best for me because it was only 125 bucks.


----------



## KMixson (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a 1975 Evinrude 9.9hp. It runs excellent. I can't complain about it at all. As I have said before, It is like the Energizer Bunny. It keeps going and going and going. Parts are very easy to get for it also. NAPA even sells parts for it.

While growing up I had an Elgin 7.5hp. It was hard to get parts for back then.


----------

